# Electric magnet for pin removel



## Elphie (Jan 20, 2015)

This is an electric magnet removed from a magnetic motor start switch, operating from 110 volts AC.

I'm going to wire it through a foot operated switch. Once the power is cut the magnet does not retain any residule magnetism and drops what it is holding imediately.

As a bonus I recovered a few grams of silver from the contacts inside the switch.


----------



## 924T (Jan 27, 2015)

Elphie,

That is way cool, and I appreciate your posting the picture.

I recently bought two 55lb. pull force 12 volt solenoidal electromagnets to gang together to
use as an electromagnet for pulling the Magnetite and Hematite out of black sands.

I went with a B&K Precision regulated power supply, because I want some protection if
I short the circuit out.

I initially used a pair of Neodymium hard drive magnets in a small plastic box (because I have a bunch of them stuck to
the side of a filing cabinet waiting for some use other than picking up spilled laser printer toner), in a small plastic box, which worked, but was very slow because of having to remove the magnets from the box to release the Magnetite.

I had wondered about using an electromagnet on I.C. chip legs, and your post has answered
that question----thanks!

Cheers,

Mike


----------

